# Renn-Bürostuhl



## BennyGe (29. Juni 2014)

*Renn-Bürostuhl*

Hallo alle miteinander,

ganz zu Anfang: Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, ob meine Frage in diesem Unter-Forum recht am platz ist, aber im weitesten Sinne geht es um Hardware, ich hoffe dass ihr mir verzeihen könnt, wenn's nicht passt.  

ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem etwas ausgefallenem Bürostuhl, mal etwas anderes als diese 08/15-Dinger. Mir ist dann vor einigen Tagen zu Ohren gekommen, dass es Rennsitze auch für Daheim, als Schreibtischsessel gibt. Und da ich auch gerne mit dem Wagen unterwegs bin, dachte ich, dass ich mir so einen mal zulegen könnte. 
Bevor ich mit aber so einen kaufe, wollte ich aber doch ein paar weiter Infos haben. Bis jetzt konnte ich aber nur Internetseiten von Händlern finden, und bei denen ist natürlich immer alles super an ihren Stühlen.

Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrung? Oder kennt ihr Internetseiten, auf denen man unabhängige Informationen / Testberichte bekommt? 

Beste Grüße
Bennyge


----------



## RubySoho (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Renn-Bürostuhl*

Schau mal hier:

Home | | RECARO OFFICE LINE | Moderne Sitzkonzepte – Von der Rennstrecke zum Schreibtisch

Dürften aber nicht ganz billig sein!

Gruß Ruby


----------



## Avanarian (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Renn-Bürostuhl*

Sind acúch net billig, aber super gut.

NEEDforSEAT Renn- & Sportsitze für Arbeit und Spiel

Gruß

Ava


----------



## RubySoho (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Renn-Bürostuhl*



Avanarian schrieb:


> Sind acúch net billig, aber super gut.
> 
> NEEDforSEAT Renn- & Sportsitze für Arbeit und Spiel
> 
> ...



Naja,ich würd sagen um einiges billiger!
Die Recaro Dinger kosten das Zehnfache!


----------



## Replikator84 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Renn-Bürostuhl*

bei Amazon gibt es auch welche...... http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=racer+b%C3%BCrostuhl


----------



## Replikator84 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Renn-Bürostuhl*

bei Amazon gibt es auch welche...... Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de für: racer bürostuhl


----------



## Stokly (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Renn-Bürostuhl*

ich hab mir letztens einen solchen Stuhl gekauft, über Amazon. Vorher hatte ich auch eine "unabhängige" Tests-Seite gesucht und bin da auf diese Seite gestoßen, die scheint zwar noch im Aufbau zu sein, hat aber schon einige Test-Berichte online.

Gruß
Stokly


----------



## T_O_O_L_P (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Renn-Bürostuhl*

Also ich ab den hier: MAXNOMIC® OFFICE-COMFORT und binn wirklich zufrieden damit, die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind gut und der Stuhl ist einer der wenigen, die für meine Körpergröße (195cm) angebracht sind.

Hier noch ein video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFALUdKREg4#t=100 vom Maxnomic, den Unterschied zu so nem Sitz spührt man schon extrem.

Mfg Flo


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Renn-Bürostuhl*

Ich habe den hier:

Tuning Shop | Bürostuhl Sportsitz Daytona mit Armlehnen Kunstleder schwarz | online kaufen

Hier die ganze Auswahl:
Tuning Shop | Bürostuhl


Die sind günstiger, genau so bequem und sind bis zu 150kg belastbar.


----------



## Gummert (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Renn-Bürostuhl*

@DaBlackSheep,

magst mal nen Foto von unten machen? Wie weit geht diese Metallschiene der Lehnen unter dem Stuhl, das sehe ich auf den Bildern nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Renn-Bürostuhl*

Die Stühle von DxRacer/NeedforSeat/MaxNomic/ ...      kann ich selber auch empfehlen.  Habe eines der etwas besseren Modelle und nutze den jeden Tag 12+ Stunden lang,  das machen sie sehr gut mit.  Und vor allem mache ich das auch problemlos mit.  (<- Spricht sehr für den Stuhl!   ).


----------



## ZeroToxin (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Renn-Bürostuhl*

wir haben 2 von denen: HJH OFFICE 625200 Racing Gaming Chair Sportsitz Silverstone, schwarz-anthrazit: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

 bei uns im Büro und sin äußerst zufrieden.

 bei einem waren die Schweißnähte vom Drehkreuz unten anscheinend nicht ganz so gut gemacht, als wir dann merkten das da was nich stimmt hatten wir innerhalb von 2 Tagen n neues Drehkreuz da.

 Mittlerweile beide seit ca 1 Jahr im Einsatz, nach wie vor toll


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Renn-Bürostuhl*



ZeroToxin schrieb:


> wir haben 2 von denen: HJH OFFICE 625200 Racing Gaming Chair Sportsitz Silverstone, schwarz-anthrazit: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
> 
> bei uns im Büro und sin äußerst zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Das ist auch das gleiche wie bei den ganzen anderen (NeedforSeat/MaxNomic/DxRacer/...),  die vertreiben die nur weltweit unter sehr vielen verschiedenen Namen    Aber irgendwie steckt immer das gleiche drunter.


----------

